# Mini Pigs!!!



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

I have one, well it is actually my uncles but i see him regularly (3 times a week) so i claim i have one haha! Exactly the same as the one in my avatar! I haven't managed to take a picture yet as he has just got it. 

It cost him £400 and it is about the size of an average mans hand at the minute! They're incredible creatures, every-time i take it for a walk though i am having to stop every 5 or so minutes for all the people wanting to pet it haha!


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Where do you get them from??? I want one!


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

There is actually many breeders in the UK now. It all started in america! But is very popular over here, I think we was just lucky to know someone who had got hold of some to breed.

It has to be said though, it is kind of playing with nature and cruelly done making these pigs breed to the point where they become micro pigs


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i admit they are cute. but why breed them i ask??


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

dexter said:


> i admit they are cute. but why breed them i ask??


Because they are worth a lot of money. The breeder we got it off said his first few were going at £700 - £1500 each!! You can make a full time living off that type of money hmy:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are cute but only bad breeders breed for money.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> They are cute but only bad breeders breed for money.


Oh this guy doesn't. He is a great breeder, has a full time job as well. I was just stating thats the whole reason these micro pigs have come around because the original farmer/breeder will have seen dollar signs


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

DennyJames said:


> Oh this guy doesn't. He is a great breeder, has a full time job as well. I was just stating thats the whole reason these micro pigs have come around because the original farmer/breeder will have seen dollar signs


That's very true


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

DennyJames said:


> It has to be said though, it is kind of playing with nature and cruelly done making these pigs breed to the point where they become micro pigs


It's what they've been doing with dogs for years


----------

